# Princess Marina Hospital Northampton



## crazyhorse1967 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my first post, recently i walked around the Princess Marina Hospial on the public right of way i was totally amazed that the self contained propertiies for patients have not been lived in for what it seems are years, i took a few pictures which i have given links for. The hospital is still a going concern but is set away from these buildings.
http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k572/crazyhorse1967/



DSCF5798 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5794 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5779 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5791 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5792 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5782 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5790 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr


----------



## Roverboy (Dec 27, 2010)

The properties in the first few pictures were not for patients but were staff houses and accommodation. The site is now totally closed and derelict.


----------

